# walk back tuning



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out this thread


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=377004


hope this helps


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

*french tuning*

sight your bow in at 60 yards when sighted in move upto 3-5 yards if they hit same place left and right your good called french tuning you can find more on french tuning on john dudleys web site.


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

There is a little more to french tuning than explained above........

Nuts & Bolts has a great post explaining it very clearly.


----------

